# BUR - Burleson Energy



## Wysiwyg (20 April 2007)

Seems like a company with promising present and future oil and gas exploration/development.Haven`t done a lot of research so y`all have to check it out for yourselves.

My first thread.....yayyyy.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 June 2007)

Nice vertical lip bash hey.Some air and re-entry next?

Oh I wish I had more funds available.:alcohol:


----------



## Sham (24 June 2007)

Won't be long till this one is above 50c.
Gas on the way and this is only the start.
I'll  be holding this one long term.


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 June 2007)

This one came up on my scan both Thursday and Friday nights. Is there more in this one, or will it retrace and cool off a bit? That, is the big question


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 June 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> This one came up on my scan both Thursday and Friday nights. Is there more in this one, or will it retrace and cool off a bit? That, is the big question





Bags a retrace and cool off a bit. lol :silly:


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2007)

News released after hours on initial well flow rates .



26 June 2007
Company Announcements
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
Sydney NSW 2000
By electronic lodgement – 1 page

BURLESON ENERGY LIMITED –IMPORTANT UPDATE YPU#1 WELL
Burleson has received a brief report from the operator, sent late June 25 (Texas time), that they
were in the process of uploading drilling fluids at 48 barrels per hour.
The flow of liquids coincided with a flow of gas of 5.59 million cubic feet of gas per day
(MMCFD) on 26/64 inch choke at 2500 pounds per square inch of pressure. The true commercial
significance of these flows rates will only be established once all the fluids are lifted and the gas
flow rates have stabilized.
Any further material information will be released when received.
Mike Sandy
Executive Director
0400 660 153
Please refer to our website for further information
www.burlesonenergyltd.com


fess. I don`t hold any BUR.


----------



## resourceboom (26 June 2007)

great news just out... flow rates of their first chalks well 5.9MMCFD which may increase once all fluids are lifted....


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2007)

resourceboom said:


> great news just out... flow rates of their first chalks well 5.9MMCFD which may increase once all fluids are lifted....





Hi booom , usually the site admin. are on to thread double ups so looks like you caught them napping.lol.


----------



## Sprinter79 (26 June 2007)

Hmmmmm, could be very interesting.....

Has this already been factored in, and may it account for some of the recent surge?


----------



## Sprinter79 (29 June 2007)

This one has taken off today, almost 15% up on the day as of typing this up. I got into this one a few days ago. I've attached the chart:


----------



## Sprinter79 (3 July 2007)

Here's a section of today's announcement:

*Yegua Properties Unit #1 Well Being Prepared for Production*

Drilling of the YPU#1 well has finished and the well is being completed and connected into the local pipeline network in preparation for commencing sales of gas and condensate.

The YPU#1 encountered gas and condensate while drilling laterals in two target Chalk reservoirs (Georgetown and Austin Chalk) and has flowed gas during the completion of the well. The production value of the well will be determined once flow rates have stabilised.

The YPU#1 well is the first well in a programme of at least 25 wells targeting Chalk reservoirs in acreage in 4 Texan counties.

--------------

How did the market respond? Dropped it's SP by 5% of course :


----------



## Sprinter79 (5 July 2007)

Another annoucement today:

*ROCKET 2 WELL COMMENCES DRILLING*

Champions area, Grimes County, Texas

Burleson Energy Paying Interest 20% and Working Interest 17.5%.

The Rocket #2 well in Grimes County Texas spudded early morning Texas time 4 July 2007 and is anticipated to reach TD in 60 days. It is the second well in a programme of at least 25 wells targeting Chalk reservoirs in acreage in 4 Texan counties...


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 July 2007)

Coming down some since the initial gas hit at Yegua 1.(31.13% net revenue) and subsequent production at `beyond expectations`.4 mmcfd gas and condensate on top of that so *looks good for the first well. *

Rocket 2 (13.25 net revenue I think) is now drilling and will take up to 2 months including the laterals (great idea).

BURO is available with an exercise of 25c in 2010 LOL.Chart of the action up to present day...... Still not holding (stuck elsewhere) but I will hit `em soon I swear it.


----------



## Dukey (25 July 2007)

I'm gonna hit em now... new Rocket well is near  the Austin chalks depth.  I get the feeling this  mob is a no brainer!!! but has been largely overlooked...

the previous well should pull in 10k$ (minus expenses) per day for BUR by my rough figures!! a few more like that and we'll be laughing...

go the oppies...


----------



## resourceboom (25 July 2007)

I added to my holdings today too.

Couldn't refuse with the general market slide giving good prices on BUR after good news on the first well, second well almost at target depth, and third well announced.

But sticking to the heads, in case of unlikely disasters.


----------



## resourceboom (30 July 2007)

... as I posted on HC, I have great expectations from rocket 2

great tools for texas well querying....
http://gis2.rrc.state.tx.us/public/?
http://webapps.rrc.state.tx.us/PDQ

ROCKET 2 api# is 185-30716

Below is 1 year data from the other 2 wells either side of Rocket 2:

columns are gas produced / sold / condensate produced / sold

The only concern could be if these 2 1999 wells have drained some of the rocket2 area, or if drilling difficuties.

MARATHON OIL COMPANY 525380 GIDDINGS (AUSTIN CHALK, GAS) 34773550 (ROCKET 1 185-30643)
Jan 1999 530,802 530,802 21 21 
Feb 1999 488,731 488,731 0 0 
Mar 1999 516,126 516,126 29 29 
Apr 1999 358,871 358,871 0 0 
May 1999 330,540 330,540 10 10 
Jun 1999 263,522 263,522 7 7 
Jul 1999 281,299 281,299 0 0 
Aug 1999 205,283 205,283 11 11 
Sep 1999 163,130 163,130 5 5 
Oct 1999 151,327 151,327 0 0 
Nov 1999 108,911 108,911 4 4 
Dec 1999 136,884 136,884 0 0 


MARATHON OIL COMPANY 525380 GIDDINGS (AUSTIN CHALK, GAS) 34773550 (TRIUMPH 1 185-30650)
Jul 1999 147,831 147,831 0 0 
Aug 1999 502,116 502,116 23 23 
Sep 1999 471,340 471,340 13 13 
Oct 1999 459,074 459,074 0 0 
Nov 1999 349,735 349,735 9 9 
Dec 1999 295,109 295,109 0 0 
Jan 2000 364,327 364,327 9 9 
Feb 2000 371,887 371,887 0 0 
Mar 2000 245,046 245,046 4 4 
Apr 2000 209,206 209,206 0 0 
May 2000 188,352 188,352 1 1 
Jun 2000 164,865 164,865 9 9 

.... the figures are in MCF
so 500,000MCF per month = approx 
15,000MCFPD (15MMCFPD)


----------



## Sham (31 July 2007)

Rocket 2 has every chance of being a commercial well. AKG got in on the drilling of these wells with Marathon because a new drilling crew made a number of mistakes drilling the last well in the area. AKG are drilling rocket 2 how the previous 18 successful wells were drilled, not with the same technique used on the well which was a bit of a disaster.

BUR has everything going for it. Great management,continuous drilling program, cash flow, and money in the bank. Low risk and boring just how I like it


----------



## cicak_kupang (2 August 2007)

We could expect to hit the chalks by next week according to todays announcement, should bring a bit more interest back into the share.
fingers crossed.................

What are other people thinking???????????????????

For a share that has such a good drilling programme in proven areas, money in the bank and a producing well, there isnt so much talk or interest around..........


----------



## Sprinter79 (2 August 2007)

yeah, I've been holding this one for a while, sitting patiently. Hasn't quite hit the stop, but I'm thinking that as it gets closer to hitting something worthwhile, more interest will come along.


----------



## resourceboom (6 August 2007)

Hello, any moderators viewing, can you please delete this thread as it is a duplicate....sorry, thanks for the hassle.


----------



## Dukey (3 September 2007)

Well - Rocket 2 hole reports gas shows and surface flaring - hopefully we'll get some idea of just how much gas they have there soon.

Seems like just a small group interested in this one....


----------



## mick z (4 September 2007)

dukey,

         i feel this is a little gem of a company that will shine one day, it's just not on the radar yet, i think if we hold for a wee while all will come good, don't forget we are on the ground floor with this one.

mick


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 September 2007)

Well as can be seen from the chart below BUR has just about, if not,bottomed out (beware of confucius now ).More downside or crabbing? Rocket 2 (17.5% working interest and a *13.25% net revenue interest*) report told us they had some problems and had to sidetrack ....



> Commenced drilling 4 July 2007, Nabors Rig 623. Cemented
> 10-3/4 inch surface casing to 2,530 feet, and 7-5/8 inch casing to 14,642feet. Drilled part of lateral in target Austin Chalk reservoir. Gas shows and evidence of fracturing were encountered while drilling that interval. However mechanical problems necessitated a re-drilling of the lateral via a sidetrack well bore.




This weeks report will hopefully bring good news on the progress and drilling must be close to completion.Lets hope the field hasn`t been bled dry.Some facts for those interested :-

• Cash at bank ~A$12 million
• Market Capitalisation as at mid June 2007 ~ A$22 million
• Significant Shareholders
– Macquarie Bank
– Kugler Family
– Directors and Consultants


----------



## Dukey (20 September 2007)

Nice reassuring announcement from BUR today with 2 directors (Kugler and Sandy) buying a total of 1680 000 ordinary shares and the same number of options.

Just serves to boost my confidence in this one.

Nice boardroom radio interview with Exec Dir Michael Sandy from the company website here.
Seems to be a straight talker - Mr Sandy. 

One thing that I really like about this one is - the information is all there up front. No secrets and reading in between the lines like we have had to do for ADI etc for a long time now. (even though they are drilling the same austin chalks, in a different county).

BUR are 'producers' after just  ?? 14 months ?? i think they said since listing....   Still seems to be under everyones radar but I'm liking it more everyday... 
... just.... need..... more..... caaassssshhhhhh......


----------



## cicak_kupang (20 September 2007)

Couldn't agree more Dukey....................  Ive held this one for a while now, a bottom draw stock.  Very promising future, good drilling programme on known fields. Definitely bellow every ones radar, and good buying prices atm.  

Are u watching ARQ too?  The sp has been steadily going up, awaiting the valentine1 primary to be drilled into...............


----------



## Dukey (20 September 2007)

Yep - ARQ is scaring me abit - yemen is looking like a lemon as far as I have seen - so its up to Canning and ADI to push ARQ higher.
Hope they've got it right... will just have to wait and see.

BUR is less of a worry I think. Just wish I could get more cause its feeling like a gimme.


----------



## resourceboom (5 October 2007)

Bought a few for the old smsf today, I think .175 is a great price.
Lets hope that the shorter then planned rocket 2 still has great flow.
The 2 wells either side were super strong initial flowers.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2007)

resourceboom said:


> Bought a few for the old smsf today, I think .175 is a great price.
> Lets hope that the shorter then planned rocket 2 still has great flow.
> The 2 wells either side were super strong initial flowers.....




In this particular plot there is consistent production at profitable flow rates so Jet will likely do the same.
Building a regular bank of producers will come about faster than one can forget about them.
(allowing for the odd miss too)


----------



## Dukey (5 October 2007)

when is rocket testing?  must be pretty soon huh. I've read so many reprts recently they are all starting to blend into one.  
I'd better get my info system sorted out I think.

Happily holding for the inevitable and still surprised BUR isn't getting more attention.


----------



## resourceboom (6 October 2007)

Dukey said:


> when is rocket testing?  must be pretty soon huh. I've read so many reprts recently they are all starting to blend into one.
> I'd better get my info system sorted out I think.
> 
> Happily holding for the inevitable and still surprised BUR isn't getting more attention.




Yeah, hopefully get some flow results soon, think they'll probably just hook it straight into production then let us know the rates.

When we get some solid flows, and if we can successfully drill the whole horizontal at Jet 3, (edit then BUR should get more attention and I) think the sp will be much more respectable !!


----------



## Dukey (12 October 2007)

Well - Resourcesboom picked it like a nose - no testing of Rocket#2 well - they are just putting it straight into production. Lateral was cut short (1800ft long) due to 'drilling challenges' - but obviously they expect it to produce anyway.

Seems that BUR will soon have two producing wells:
YPU#1 (Burleson= 40%) and Rocket#2 (BUR = 17.5%).
with Jet#3 (BUR = 37.5% working interest) about to spud...

It's all good - though SP action yet to come....


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2007)

Late afternoon company presentation today at Burleson Energy.Drilling program unfolding to plan so far. :bier:


----------



## resourceboom (14 October 2007)

Interesting Dukey, I thought all the champions wells were 17.5%,
however as you said Jet3 is 37.5% as confirmed by the presentation, unless that was a typo?  A good result in Jet3 should do wonders for our nice little company then!! 



Dukey said:


> Seems that BUR will soon have two producing wells:
> YPU#1 (Burleson= 40%) and Rocket#2 (BUR = 17.5%).
> with Jet#3 (BUR = 37.5% working interest) about to spud...


----------



## barney (17 October 2007)

Chart is starting to look interesting on BUR .......... Long consolidation period around 18 cents and steadily increasing volume recently ........... Looks like some postive accumulation .....  Forming a nice base to rise off ............ Cheers.


----------



## barney (26 October 2007)

Another positive report today ..... Some good volume lately, but sellers still not exhausted ............. Continues to consolidate around 16.5-17.5 ....... Not sure what will make this one run, but if they keep drilling successful wells, sooner or later the current sp may be a thing of the past. Cheers.

Burleson Drilling Update
Yegua Properties Unit 1 Well (BUR WI 40%)
The first well in the programme YPU 1 is on production (gas and condensate).
Rocket 2, Champions Area, Grimes County Texas (BUR WI 17.5%)
Preparation of the Rocket 2 well for production is continuing. The well is currently flowing and
producing drilling fluids at the initial stage of the clean-up phase.
After this initial flow back the well will be temporarily shut-in and the rig demobilised. This will be
followed by installation of meters and connection of the well to the gas production pipeline.
Jet 3 Well, Champions Area, Grimes County Texas (BUR WI 37.5%)
The Nabors 623 rig will be mobilized in the next couple of days from the Rocket 2 well site to the
Jet 3 well site to commence drilling.
Michael Sandy
Executive Director
www.burlesonenergyltd.com


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 October 2007)

barney said:


> Another positive report today ..... Some good volume lately, but sellers still not exhausted ............. Continues to consolidate around 16.5-17.5 ....... Not sure what will make this one run, but if they keep drilling successful wells, sooner or later the current sp may be a thing of the past.




I read that the Champions area was only 17.5% w.i. to BUR.



> BUR and AKG have interests in Champions leases covering 15,795 acres. BUR will have a 20% paying interest, a 17.5% working interest and a 13.25% net revenue interest in most wells to be drilled in the area.




The key word being most i notice.Will be cool (i.m.o.) when/if Jet 3 gets near the surrounding wells success.I thought 3 producers before end of year and that is unlikely now but who cares, the bigger picture is still unfolding.



> Some good volume lately, but sellers still not exhausted




From where i sit at the moment the low end departures are part of the usual story and a lower o.p. will be welcome.


----------



## resourceboom (26 October 2007)

Emailed Mr Sandy, and he confirmed that the W.I. in Jet3 is 37.5%
They increased their % as its their best prospect in their whole leaseholdings.
Hope we drill through this one smoothly.


----------



## spidermonkey084 (29 October 2007)

Has anyone got any thoughts as to what term we should see some rises in the share price it seems to be 16.5 to 17.5 at the moment i have only got about 4000 shares in these guys but would like to make a bit of profit soon ish what do people think.


----------



## AjD (29 October 2007)

They appear to have good management, are less dependant on raising capital due to the fact they are earning revenue. I bought in at $0.33, and am sitting on a loss, but I am planning to hold as I believe they will come good.


----------



## spidermonkey084 (29 October 2007)

Ahh ok i was lucky to get them at .18 so not to bad but we will see 
we go.........................................................................................................................................


----------



## spidermonkey084 (30 October 2007)

.16 52week low at the moment, does anyone know what caused the spike back in june with the .39?


----------



## spidermonkey084 (6 November 2007)

Whats happening guys the share price and this forum has gone stale any one out there ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dukey (6 November 2007)

spidermonkey084 said:


> Whats happening guys the share price and this forum has gone stale any one out there ????????????




Spider - I'm still here and still holding on a loss. I dunno when but I expect Burleson to come good as well. - maybe when the current JET well is completed - sometime in Dec they said. They are doing everything right IMO.

sometimes you just have to be patient - I have lost out a number of times by being impatient - only to sell out, buy something else, watch the original stock rise while the new one falls!!

I think it was Agent M who said this on the Adelphi thread...
" the share market is a device that transfers wealth from 'the impatient'  to 'the patient'."

From my humble experience he's on the money there. 

BUR have a boardroom radio interview here. All is well I think. good things come to those that wait.

----------
I should add - I consider myself an investor not a trader...


----------



## spidermonkey084 (6 November 2007)

Good to here you have restored some faith i thought i was the one and only share holder left I think i was just getting Lonely


----------



## rykerz (11 November 2007)

hows everyone going with BUR I also got a little of it too @ 0.160

seems to be close to the lowest it has been so far which I think was 0.155 a few days ago


----------



## spidermonkey084 (12 November 2007)

Personally im going well, i was looking at the market last week and it seems that is has just been a bad week for it but in saying that atleast the BUR share held i think its a case now where with any luck they will be on there way up provided the market does the same. although i am a noob at this so anything could happen lol.


----------



## spidermonkey084 (13 November 2007)

Ahhhhh .15 
.........
........ i do hope this is the bottom end of it all im starting to worry again lol.


----------



## rykerz (15 November 2007)

1.75 so for seems to be going up a bit today there is still hope haahah 

the gas sales seems to be helping too


----------



## Dukey (15 November 2007)

Looking great today!!!!.... finally!!!

BUR up 2c
BURO up 2.5 c !!! ???? thats 41 % 

Could be a leak about Jet3 well currently drilling - they should be into or getting close to the action zones right about...... NOW!!!!

==========
EDIT: Sorry - not the case - news out simply confirms Jet3 hole is underway. I jumped the gun abit thinking they were further advanced than that. ...  sorry guys.....


----------



## spidermonkey084 (15 November 2007)

Very happy up 25% today looking good 

fingers crossed.

 it seems a very well organised company.


----------



## rykerz (15 November 2007)

0.210 so far hahaha thats a huge increase today of 35.58% I think i am doing ok for my first stock haah but the drlling report seems good


----------



## spidermonkey084 (15 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> 0.210 so far hahaha thats a huge increase today of 35.58% I think i am doing ok for my first stock haah but the drlling report seems good




That makes 2 of us its my first investment to so it is very exciting good luck to the both of us.

Cant wait to see what happens tomorrow i would hate to jump out to quick.


----------



## Dukey (15 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> 0.210 so far hahaha thats a huge increase today of 35.58% I think i am doing ok for my first stock haah but the drlling report seems good




OK - so the story so far from recent announcements

- Rocket2 producing at 4.3 mcf/day - in clean up phase. One would presume this should increase as the hole is cleaned out of drilling fluids and maybe water ?? etc. Can't remember how much gas they were targeting there???... anyone???

- Jet 3 - yesterday was drilling ahead at 11045 ft - which is actually getting close to Chalks - where they'll go all lateral on us at something like 14900 ft.   

So either one or probably both of those bits of news were the likely cause of todays rises.

And of course Yefuga or whatever its called producing for a couple of months now.
All looking good for BUR - even better since the market seems to have finally taken notice today....yippee (& about time!)
watch this space......


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> 0.210 so far hahaha thats a huge increase today of 35.58% I think i am doing ok for my first stock haah but the drlling report seems good




Good result first up rykerz. BUR keeps their share holders well informed which is refreshing compared to some oil company reports that spin yarns and suggest things.

I`m anticipating evidence of gas before the end of this year and a higher % in Jet 3 makes this present drill a bit more economically uplifting for BUR.Nice to be back in the green.


----------



## jtb (16 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Nice to be back in the green.




Your the man what you see

I've been watching this like a hawk the last three days and convinced myself to take out those 200k (if they were still there) when I got home this arv'y.

Needless to say the first word out my mouth when I sat down started with mother and rhymed with pucker

Good stuff


----------



## rykerz (16 November 2007)

Good morning share holders of BUR! Good luck today, hopefully this week will end well for us.

Seems that it will rise right from the start of the day. I have big hopes for this, especially being my first investment.

19 right now and thought about the futures lately, took out 2000 from my previous part time job saving, wanted to learn and experience the world of stock market, knowing that sooner or later I will be in it.


----------



## rykerz (16 November 2007)

Ok, I misread the market depth BUR down a bit to 0.190. Wonder what will happen today. Do you guys think that it is worth holding this for a little longer?


----------



## jtb (16 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> Do you guys think that it is worth holding this for a little longer?




Welcome to the market R,
Considering yesterdays spike theres nothing wrong with what your seeing.

As long it stays above 18c you'll be fine, 20c is resistance from way back


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2007)

jtb said:


> Welcome to the market R,
> Considering yesterdays spike theres nothing wrong with what your seeing.
> 
> As long it stays above 18c you'll be fine, 20c is resistance from way back



Too early to pre-emp it, but what 'normally' occurs from a breakout is some consolidation in a flag or pennant, followed by another break up. Will be interesting to watch..


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> Ok, I misread the market depth BUR down a bit to 0.190. Wonder what will happen today. Do you guys think that it is worth holding this for a little longer?




The share market is exciting hey.My opinion on the company near term share  price movement is this.If JET 3 is a dry hole then the company value will most likely decrease, if  Jet 3 is a producer then company value is most likely to increase.

This is the nature of oil and gas companies. They have the propensity to have strong gains in todays high oil/gas costs and equal potential to go down sharply in value.Risk management is necessary i.m.o. `cause you just don`t know for sure.


----------



## rykerz (16 November 2007)

So therefore for now its a gamble depending on how the current well drilling is going. However, that would be short term changes right?


----------



## Broadside (16 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> So therefore for now its a gamble depending on how the current well drilling is going. However, that would be short term changes right?




Oil and gas juniors are inherently risky.  My opinion at these levels is that most of the downside has been taken out of it so it has excellent leverage to good news.  I bought around 22c and am still holding.  It's a personal decision but I like the risk/reward on this one at these prices.


----------



## absolut-advance (16 November 2007)

Everyone's hanging back in the depth looking for a bargain.

tough luck..lol 

Watch the close as everyone trys to get set before monday.

Investors know its selling too cheap and will clamber over each other to get set today while the general markets down

Jet 3 could produce earnings which could see the share price well in excess of $1 

fingers crossed re: JET, and well done Rocket... nice suprise there.




AA


----------



## rykerz (16 November 2007)

$1 is sure welcomed  BUR being my first stock kind of makes me want to keep it for long, however hope that little feeling aren't going to be the reason I miss my good chance.


----------



## Plugger (16 November 2007)

absolut-advance said:


> Everyone's hanging back in the depth looking for a bargain.
> 
> tough luck..lol
> 
> ...





geez it'd be nice if I could see market depth! I only have a casual account here 
you reckon it looks promising?


----------



## absolut-advance (16 November 2007)

Hi there guys, surprised you don't have access to Depth via your broker?

Do you have a online account or just a phone broker account.

Its worth getting (free via broker) if your are a serious investor.

Although depth can't always be taken for granted its a valued tool.

Wow... I wish bur .. buro... was my first investment


for newbys my suggestion is to hold out to 2010 before selling any, avoid temptation and reap the otherwise difficult reward,

ride the ups the downs, don't be thrown by the shareprice volitivity which doesn't always reflect true value.

best of luck and skill


AA


----------



## Dukey (16 November 2007)

absolut-advance said:


> Jet 3 could produce earnings which could see the share price well in excess of $1
> 
> AA




AA - don't wanna rain on anyones parade because I too think BUR is on the way up ... but personally I wouldn't be expecting $1 on the back of Jet3 alone - thats more than 5x todays price!? 
Do you have any figures that lead you to suggest that $1 is a realistic target?...


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2007)

Thanks Dukey, we must have missed that post.

AA, when posting such a high target price (relative to current price) please provide some hard evidence either fundy or techie rather that just posting a random figure.


----------



## Plugger (16 November 2007)

absolut-advance said:


> Hi there guys, surprised you don't have access to Depth via your broker?
> 
> Do you have a online account or just a phone broker account.
> 
> ...




I'm with NAB online, Market Depth is only available for Pro accounts which is a bummer.
message too short? that's a bummer too


----------



## spidermonkey084 (16 November 2007)

Plugger said:


> I'm with NAB online, Market Depth is only available for Pro accounts which is a bummer.
> message too short? that's a bummer too




Im with comsec and they show market depth and this is my first time trading i hate when banks do that stuff spend more than $25000 and we will show you market depth. Buttheads


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2007)

Plugger said:


> I'm with NAB online, Market Depth is only available for Pro accounts which is a bummer.
> message too short? that's a bummer too




Usually short messages will be deleted.

If you have short questions not related to a particular stock post them in a general chat or beginners thread where no character limit applies.

thanks


----------



## spidermonkey084 (20 November 2007)

Juts had a look down to .185 has anyone sold any of there BUR shares as yet or are we still all holding?


----------



## cicak_kupang (20 November 2007)

Im still holding, plan on holding for a while.  Its not uncommon for a slight down turn in sp after a strong surge, dont worry, still low volumes. Keep an eye on the announcements, lots of others will be after the interest after last weeks announcement.


----------



## rykerz (20 November 2007)

I am still holding onto mine as well  have big hopes for this little stock hopefully it will do great for me :


----------



## rykerz (27 November 2007)

BUR falling back onto 1.65, would this be caused by the change of PM recently? How would Rudd affect us or even the general market?


----------



## spidermonkey084 (27 November 2007)

rykerz said:


> BUR falling back onto 1.65, would this be caused by the change of PM recently? How would Rudd affect us or even the general market?




I would say that it would not effect it at all in such a short time it started  falling  b4 he got in so i would say it would have happened no matter what.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 December 2007)

Lateral flaring gas on Jet 3, good to see.Still 4313 feet to go so  from moi.Gee it must be getting cold over there.


----------



## cicak_kupang (5 December 2007)

Good Announcement today. Looking good for Jet 3 to make it 3 producing wells from 3 drills. Would like to see it finally put a floor under the SP, and a bit of buying interest to lift the SP.

Wonder if this will spark some interest like it did the other week when the SP jumped th 21c?????????

Feeling safe with this one for the long term....


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2007)

Well Jet 3 drilling is over and an exceptional update on Rocket 2 such as 



> During November 2007 the well produced an average of 3.8 million cubic feet of gas per day and 280 barrels of condensate per day.




Next well is Marlin 1, also Yegua has dropped in production


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2007)

Anyone listen to the BUR boardroom radio interview?Steadily building a bank of producers with low # shares/options on issue.They are tied in with very experienced American partners which offers BUR share holders a better strike rate with higher competency.The interview sums up the situation.


----------



## cicak_kupang (13 December 2007)

Yeah, i had a listen to the radio announcement........must have some fissure/pressure that they struck to pull out when they did.....

I wonder if they will have to go back a frac stimutalte the first 2 wells for better producing rates, as if my menmory serves me wright, the first 2 wells where drilled, and hooked srtraight up to production......no frac stim????


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2007)

cicak_kupang said:


> Yeah, i had a listen to the radio announcement........must have some fissure/pressure that they struck to pull out when they did.....
> 
> I wonder if they will have to go back a frac stimutalte the first 2 wells for better producing rates, as if my menmory serves me wright, the first 2 wells where drilled, and hooked srtraight up to production......no frac stim????




Rocket 2 & Jet 3 (champions) don`t need stimulating with the "high degree of local fracturing".

AKG will determine Yeguas future and reading back on some initial reports the situation is described here.



> *Champions area wells generally produce at higher initial rates and recover more gas than wells in Burleson County*. However, the Champions gas contains very little condensate.






> The Austin Chalk is a naturally fractured reservoir with a dominant set of *vertical fractures *trending northeast




I hope this clears up any artificial stimulation questions also i have corrected the report error in regard to drilling fluid clean up and not condensate.Thank you.



> During November 2007 the well produced an average of 3.8 million cubic feet of gas per day and 280 barrels of drilling fluid per day.


----------



## absolut-advance (13 December 2007)

close to 3 million per year from Rocket 2 & Yegua already in place.

JET 3 flagged as a strong well could drop another 2 million onto the bottom line.

bringing revenue to 5 million++

Currently 5 million in cash at bank

Market Cap 15 million

Marlin 1 Next to drill and many more to follow.

Market Currently valuing Rocket 2 & Yegua cash flows and the upcoming 25 drill target programme along with the 25,000 acres of texas lease and partnership at "just 10 million" considering the cash at bank

P/E of 2 anyone

Is Although likely...If not with JET 3 then marlin.... 

The share price has under performed the charted All ords, yet fundamentally the company is outperforming the average and elite.

AA


----------



## Dukey (13 December 2007)

Yup. - I agree things are looking better all the time.
you'd have to expect a rerating of the SP at some point - but given the lack of attention compared to something like CVN, it may take a _REALLY_ good hole to make folks in the mkt sit up and take notice.   Lets hope JET3 is good enough to draw some attention....

-e


----------



## Trader Paul (15 December 2007)

Hi folks,

BUR ... will be alert for some news this week,
which may be enough to lift BUR off its lows:


   17-18122007 ... spike ahead of anticipated news ???

      20122007 ... minor news expected

   21-24122007 ... minor and positive cycle

   02-03012008 ... 2 minor and negative cycles here

      08012008 ... minor and positive news expected

   18-21012008 ... minor and positive 

      24012008 ... minor and negative cycle

      15022008 ... minor and positive ... finance-related??

   18-19022008 ... negative spotlight on BUR

   03-04031008 ... minor and negative cycle

   12-14032008 ... 2 cycles ... significant negative news???

      20032008 ... positive spotlight on BUR ..... 

      02042008 ... positive news expected here

   04-07042008 ... significant and positive cycle

Updated BUR chart, below ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## resourceboom (20 December 2007)

.... so is anyone interested in Jet 3 flowing at 10.8MMCFD, with BUR @ 30%NRI? I would have thought that was an interesting number


----------



## Dukey (28 December 2007)

resourceboom said:


> .... so is anyone interested in Jet 3 flowing at 10.8MMCFD, with BUR @ 30%NRI? I would have thought that was an interesting number




OK - back from chrissy hols and YES - 10.8 MMCFD @ 30%  from Jet3 looks interesting to me!!

Just trying to work out what it really means to BUR... the following are some vague calculations... _please check the figures for yourself... and correct me if I've messed up and forgotten something cause I'm NOT a company analyst!!!!!!!_

First note : 10.8 MMCFD was recorded during testing in clean-up phase. BUR stated that the 'flow pressures continued to build during the process' - which is nice .
-the well was shut in for two weeks to remove the rig and prepare for production. So... that means we should get a more definite idea of production rates for Jet3 in the first half of Jan08.  Until then we just have 10.8MMCFD to go on.

Just for the 'halibut' - lets assume Jet3 maintains production at roughly 10mmcfd.
at stated prices of about US$7k per MMCF - thats about US$ 70k  X 30% BUR interest = 21k US$ per day to BUR... from Jet3 alone.

By the same process - the earlier two holes amount to about US$9k per day to BUR.

So ... *IF Jet3 maintains the indicated level of 10MMCFD* when it comes onto production in early Jan  ... then BUR should be pulling in about US$30k per day.
>>> X conservative 320days  =  9.6Mill US$/yr 
= roughly 10.7 Mill AUD$ per year.  

and *IF JET3 production falls to say 5MMCFD* ... (and BUR have reported that these holes tend to produce strongly at first and then stabilise at a lower level)...  then BUR should be pulling in around US$19k per day.>> at least 6.7M AUD$ / yr.

***REMEMBER this is at possible future production rates !! they are not doing it yet... and most of the YTD has been exploration expenditure with little income. But either way, it does look good for the future does it not?

So... what do you guys/gals reckon. Is Jet3 gonna be the hole to get BUR some attention in the market?
?
??
???


----------



## Dukey (31 December 2007)

Following on from previous post (& "bump" )

... does anyone know how many BUR options are out there??
I seem to recall there are about 90mill regular shares, but dunno how many options.
I'd like to work out possible 'eps'  figures from  what we know about BUR at the moment....

anyone??....


----------



## mick z (31 December 2007)

hi dukey,

 there are 41.5 million option and 93 million heads

good luck with your calc's

regards mick..


----------



## Dukey (31 December 2007)

mick z said:


> hi dukey,
> 
> there are 41.5 million option and 93 million heads
> 
> ...




OK - thanks for that mick...

Primary EPS (existing shares only) - based on future sustained JET3 production of just 5mmcfd - would be in the ball park of   7.2 cents per share (AU$).

Fully diluted EPS (heads and options) - based on the same assumptions would be around 5 cps.

IF JET3 continues to produce at around 10mmcfd -->
Primary EPS ~ 11.5cps
Fully diluted EPS ~ 8cps

Again - remember these figures are just possible future earnings based on possible future outcomes.... they are not FY07-08 averages -  they take no account of exploration and development expenditure... BUT equally - they take no account of possible extra income from the holes about to be drilled .

At the moment - the BUR heads are trading @ 16.5 cps.

So, while the jury is out on Jet3 until she's on production and the figures are in... I think BUR holders are looking good... hopefully the next company update will shed more light on how they are travelling and grab some attention to give the SP a much needed (and IMHO much deserved) kick along!!!


----------



## resourceboom (3 January 2008)

Scooby on HC requested a map of the champions area, so here is one.

Sorry for being rough, and its an extension of the original map I had with Rocket 2 and Jet 3 (as you can see in the pic, I was hoping for 15 & 20MMCFD, never mind)

Marlin 1 in the top right corner, I'd be happy with 10MMCFD. Good news that its already drilling.  

& note: The viking 2 well was apparently targeting a different reservoir according to AKG.

Good luck all!


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 January 2008)

Thanks for the website resourceboom.
I lean towards a production rate of +3 mmcf/d for Jet 3 which is an excellent result for such a small company to have a piece of.Marlin now in play, hmmm.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Wysiwyg said:


> I thought 3 producers before end of year and that is unlikely now but who cares, the bigger picture is still unfolding.






> In this particular plot there is consistent production at profitable flow rates so Jet will likely do the same.
> *Building a regular bank of producers* will come about faster than one can forget about them.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 January 2008)

Ol` mate at 15 cents got his fill on the day this well report comes out.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080116/pdf/00803404.pdf



> Well 3: Jet 3, Champions Area, Grimes County (BUR WI 37.5%)
> 
> Gas production and sales commenced on 11 January 2008 from the Jet Unit 3 well at an initial rate of around 8 mmcfd of gas. This is a strong flow rate as the well is in a clean-up phase (expelling drilling fluids as well as gas).




Higher % in Marlin too.


----------



## Dukey (16 January 2008)

Nice news today for BUR. :  8mmcfd is towards the higher end of my expectations.
So BUR is now pulling in something like:
Jet3 ~ $17000 /day (Aud)
earlier holes ~ $10000/day (Aud)

Total something like AUD$27 000 per day - after tax (as stated in announcement).

with more to come...
it's all good.... except the annoying fact that these announcements have to come in such a sh#tty week for the ASX.


----------



## resourceboom (16 January 2008)

That sure was some sweet timing, he'd had it at 15.5c for a while, and it filled hours before some good news came out. I'm sure at some stage in 2008 we'll be looking back and say "Man I wish I got 2 mill shares at 15.5c like that lucky bugger" 



Wysiwyg said:


> Ol` mate at 15 cents got his fill on the day this well report comes out.


----------



## rykerz (17 January 2008)

A newbie question, seeing how well the company is starting to do the SP seems to remain the same, would this be mainly due to the market not noticing BUR? Or would there be any other reason?


----------



## Dukey (17 January 2008)

rykerz said:


> A newbie question, seeing how well the company is starting to do the SP seems to remain the same, would this be mainly due to the market not noticing BUR? Or would there be any other reason?




Rykerz - that's a damn good question!! and I really don't understand it myself.   My 'feeling' is that :
1. BUR is a small cap (about $16M at the mo) and sometimes they seem to take a while to grab attention from other stocks that may be 'jumping'.
2. especially so in the fluky market of recent times with different commodities booming, to be replaced by the next big thing, and then US market problems etc. 

Not sure what it will take for BUR to start jumping - maybe some institutional $$ - but with more oil and gas with every hole - I reckon it's gotta happen sometime. Hopefully sooner rather than later!!   I'm happy to hold until that day with this one.


----------



## spidermonkey084 (18 January 2008)

This is crazy BUR are in the best possition they have ever been in yet we are seeing the lowest prices .145 the market is very hard to judge these days...... i am starting to wonder if this Jet 3 has made no effect what is there left to make the price jump?


----------



## Agentm (18 January 2008)

spmonkey

i dont know if the jet flow rates are particularily brilliant.. the wells are expensive and the giddings wells traditionally have a 40% decline after 4 months, and then they dont usually hold, they usually drop and drop and drop.....  so maybe the figures are just not impressive enough..  

the other thought i had on the giddings is that it has some 3700 wells in it already, leaving only tiny pockets to drill in on any given lease.. in the presentations they show the leases and where the wells go, when i look at the leases i see hundreds of horizontals all next to each other.  i guess i look at the leases differently to other investors, i studied BUR  for a while, but i couldnt get excited with what i saw, even when the sp went through the roof i couldnt get excited about it...   take 50 paces in any direction and your literally standing on top of another horizontal..

i hope they get things happening, believe me when i say i know what its like to be sitting and waiting,, O&G is full of long delays and more delays and changes and delays... high risk and high reward..


----------



## spidermonkey084 (18 January 2008)

Agentm said:


> spmonkey
> 
> i dont know if the jet flow rates are particularily brilliant.. the wells are expensive and the giddings wells traditionally have a 40% decline after 4 months, and then they dont usually hold, they usually drop and drop and drop.....  so maybe the figures are just not impressive enough..
> 
> ...




I guess i was expecting the same thing that happen when Jet 2 i think it was opened and we went to about .21 in 1 day.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 January 2008)

Quarterly report out today shows the income from 2 wells at over $750 k.Now considering Jet 3 was bought on line 13/1/08 at 8 mmcf/d and Marlin 1 to enter the equation along with re-entries to existing pay zones.
Then next quarter income will be considerably higher.Now 13c to 14c per share??? Thank my lucky stars.
Noting the Houston Ship Channel market pays less for a mmBTU than Henry Hub and the boss says they are selling the BUR gas at $1 less than the HSC price, using the start of month price



> The price received for Champions area gas is typically about US$1.00/mcf below the Houston Ship Channel price posted on the first day the production month.




*JET 3* 

Anyway, i have an average of $6.7993 per mmBTU (HSC) on the 1st. of January  so take a $1 off that and you get what price Jet 3 will be paying at 8 mmcf/day.(BUR  NRI 29%)

1 thousand cubic feet  = 1030000 BTU or 1mcf = 1.03 mmBTU.

so 8000 x 1.03 x $5.7993 =  $47786.232 Ã· net 29.25% = $13977.47286 net per day to BUR.(correct me if wrong please)

So, as an options holder (expire 2010) i still am damn sure that i`m onto a company with frugal leaders making the smart moves by increasing % in wells.Bring on the 4 th. producer this quarter and other re-entries for low risk/low cost.Building a bank of producers AND EVEN BETTER VALUE THAN BEFORE.

Houston Ship Channel price reference ... .https://www.theice.com/marketdata/naNaturalGas/naIndex.jsp


----------



## rykerz (15 February 2008)

BUR sitting at the lowest SP ever, anyone else regret not letting go at 0.21 before like I am?


----------



## spidermonkey084 (15 February 2008)

rykerz said:


> BUR sitting at the lowest SP ever, anyone else regret not letting go at 0.21 before like I am?




Ha Ha yes I am a little sick of it to be honest but as they say you dont lose until you sell. I will just hold on they will come back I do think they are undervalued at the moment.


----------



## Trader Paul (20 February 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BUR ...
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

BUR ... as posted above, negative cycles bring in the lows and with more
negativity expected (see cycles posted above), BUR will likely bounce along
the bottom, over the next week or two  .....  

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## spidermonkey084 (22 February 2008)

Thanks for that Paul I was getting very close to selling on a loss but looking at that I still hold some hope just have to sit it out.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 March 2008)

Well there seems to be a mis-understanding because the "stable" flow rates give us a true indication of production and I have provided the "stable" production rates in the following which BUR has a share of more than 3 mmcfg/d.This is a small cap. company doing exceptionally well after only 9 months.The facts ..... (and i know there is no prize for being right  )




> Yequa Properties Unit #1 well, (BUR Working interest 40%, Net Revenue interest 31.13%) has been on gas and condensate production since July 2007. During January it produced an average of 0.512 million cubic feet (mmcf) of gas per day and 16 barrels of condensate per day.




.512 x 31.13 / 100 = .159 mmcfg/d net to BUR (left the oil percentage out) 



> Rocket 2 well, (BUR WI 17.5%, NRI 13.13%) has been on gas production since November 2007.In January it averaged 2.34 mmcf of gas per day.




2.34 x 13.13 / 100 = .307 mmcgg/d net to BUR



> Jet 3 well, (BUR WI 37.5%, NRI 29.25%) commenced gas sales on 11 January 2008 and averaged 5.66 mmcf of gas per day during January (including two days of low production while repairs were undertaken).




5.66 x 29.95 / 100 = 1.655 mmcfg/d net to BUR



> Gas sales commenced on 16 March 2008, Texas time and the well was selling approximately 10 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) through a 14/64 choke and with a tubing pressure of ~7200 psi.Net Revenue Interest 23.01227%




Conservatively stable  5.50 mmcfg/d x 23.00 / 100 = 1.265 mmcfg/d to BUR

So... .159 + .307 + 1.655 + 1.265 = 3.386 mmcfg/d net to BUR at an average of  US$8000 per mmcfg this comes to US$27088 net to Burleson Energy per day at present.

There production income will increase as more units come on line throughout the year so in my biased opinion Burleson is undervalued along with many other stocks at the moment.


----------



## mick z (28 March 2008)

with marlin now pumping out 13mmcfpd i now make a total of 5.1mmcfpd net to bur @$8.50mcf =$43,000pd

mick


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 March 2008)

The wells invariably have high initial flow rate and then stabilise at about half.My calculations on M 1 are as stated, conservative.(they only have a *23 % net revenue interest*)
Yes that is an exceptional initial flow rate and a higher than i anticipated "stabilised" flow rate will be great.


----------



## rykerz (8 April 2008)

However, without any major news released by the company, BUR is still not noticeable to the general market, which is why I see a very slight chance of it boosting back up to the older SP.


----------



## rykerz (27 April 2008)

Sorry for double posting but just wondering how everyone else is doing with their BUR stock? Most of us given up already?


----------



## STRAT (27 April 2008)

rykerz said:


> Sorry for double posting but just wondering how everyone else is doing with their BUR stock? Most of us given up already?



I suspect quite a few holders have stuck em in the bottom drawer cause they are tired of looking at the losses. Ive been watching BUR for 6 months or more and have been waiting for a TA sgnal to buy. Still a good productive company with a lot happening which must turn at some point.


----------



## Agentm (28 April 2008)

rykerz said:


> Sorry for double posting but just wondering how everyone else is doing with their BUR stock? Most of us given up already?




i have been watching the bur share myself, but have not entered the share as the wells so far have been very poor performers compared to many wells in the leases

i will post up viking 1 production figures, and rocket 2 and another well called yeuga, which went off production a few months back.. not outstanding if you compare to  viking

on the map you can see rocket 2 and the marlin wells are extremely close to viking,  viking is a good well by gidding standard, and profitable, it had the usual traditional steep giddings chalks declines, but it started from a very high inital flow rate..

imho until BUR starts to get wells that are many times better than what they have, then its not likely to get exciting in the sp area..

i keep a close watch on them myself as i also think any good well in the future can turn this one around..

all imho and dyor


----------



## resourceboom (28 April 2008)

greetings mr m !

I havent spoken to Mike for a while, but I'm pretty sure YPU1 is still on production, and is doing ok, not in the same league as the champions wells.  Yes if Marlin 2 delivers strongly, watch the sp fireworks !! 

It would be nice to see some speculative buying prior to that well, but theres not much of that in the current environment.

current prod report below, they are normally 3 months behind.


----------



## Dukey (9 May 2008)

OK- must be time for a BUR update.

There is another Board room radio interview here...(click on the audio section on the left side)
http://www.brr.com.au/event/preview/9yd1mw4b45/45465


I know I've said it before - that these guys are looking good - and the sp hasn't responded the way I expect.

but...   I still think they'll be re-rated at some time!

& here's why... (as reported by ExDir Mike Sandy on BRRadio)

1. Marlin well: still flowing ~10 mill cubic ft/day 
- would have flowed more but pipeline constrained from the start.
- has payed ~ $900k AUD net to BUR in 6wks so far.
- This strong flow is interfering with production from other BUR wells - this is being addressed and when it is, production rates should increase... hopefully.

2. INCOME!!
# Income from first 3 wells (detailed in previous posts) currently running at $200-250k AUD per month - net to BUR.

# Income from latest well (Marlin) running at $600k AUD per month - net to BUR.

-->  lets take a total of $800k AUD / month net to BUR.
(remember this could increase when pipeline constraints are addressed)
800k$/mnth X 12 = $9.6M/yr AUD.   = CURRENT RATE of income.  not counting exploration costs.

Now - Comsec tells me current Market cap of BUR is only about $12M.

Going on 115M shares (and 55M options).

Thats - 9.6/115 = 8.3cps.   (5.6cps fully diluted)

Todays price is 12.5... no... up to 13cps!!

Looks like a bargain to me, with $4M cash in bank (april); Current income -  and more wells to come - targeting oil/condensate rich plays.

... currently looking for details of exploration costs just to check - though Mr Sandy has said that Marlin hole came in under budget.


----------



## Agentm (9 May 2008)

have to agree with you dukey, marlin holding fine and thats a great well to have. its time for a re rating for sure .. 

i have seen permits go in for the operator, what are the immediate drilling plans for BUR now?


----------



## Dukey (9 May 2008)

Just to follow up - about Future production - from Marlin in particular...
as Agent M has said - these wells are known to produce well at first and then production rates decline to a more stable level.   
BUR says the first 2 wells are in the more stable phase of production, while Jet and Marlin are still in the early phase 
- so we KNOW that the good rates from Marlin will decline.  We don't know where they will settle. 
- Any suggestions would be welcome there.

BUT we also know that current production is 'pipeline' constrained - now I (and I'm not an expert at all so correct me if I'm wrong) - I would assume that the 'constrained' initial production rates at Marlin - would mean we could expect the normal 'production rate decline' to happen slower than would otherwise happen without any flow constraints....

does anyone know - is that a fair assumption??

... just trying to get a a realistic picture of how sustainable this income is, based on the 4 holes already drilled.

regards all -dukey
(holding BUR)


----------



## Dukey (9 May 2008)

Agentm said:


> have to agree with you dukey, marlin holding fine and thats a great well to have. its time for a re rating for sure ..
> 
> i have seen permits go in for the operator, what are the immediate drilling plans for BUR now?




The quarterly update says they are considering a 'well re-entry' project to chase oil missed by earlier production phases.

The BRR interview said the rig from Marlin 1 was released - they are sourcing another and want to drill a follow up to Marlin.  And looking for targets in existing acreage with better oil/condensate contents to take adv of the oil price.

Future prospects: looking at another project - doing 3D seismic in texas gulf area - (non-chalk) - an area/play known as 'Freo' - which I don't know about - but this is further down the track.


----------



## Agentm (9 May 2008)

there is a permit in for marlin 2 in grimes county,  i assume thats the well thats going next?

on their maps marlin 2 is a little west of marlin 1

cheers


----------



## Dukey (19 May 2008)

Just to update - the latest BUR production update is out, with nice 'cumulative' production charts.

http://www.burlesonenergyltd.com/documents/437.pdf

- pretty much confirms our recent discussions 
# income = running at about $27000 AUD/day net to BUR = about $ 800000/mnth.  or up to  $2.4M/qtr (depending on decline rates)

# Marlin 1 starting the initial decline phase.

# Next well to be Marlin 2 - currently sourcing a rig.

# followed by continuous drilling program, and possible low cost well re-entries.

On BUR total costs - including exploration costs
# March QTR = $ 950 000.
# YTD = $ 7.6 Mil.
# Marlin 1 costs were below budget, so June Qtr costs should not be huge.

So  all of this would suggest top me that *BUR is now Cash flow positive*... :alcohol:   Another good Marlin hole should see excellent profits so lets hope they secure a rig quick smart.


----------



## arguls (25 May 2008)

This stock is down now. How do You see share price of this year? I am seaching interesting  energy stocks. At the moment very pleased with Otto energy in my portfolio and some canadian energy stocks as pennant enrgy and petrolympic. Some of them explosive stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 June 2008)

arguls said:


> This stock is down now. How do You see share price of this year? I am seaching interesting  energy stocks. At the moment very pleased with Otto energy in my portfolio and some canadian energy stocks as pennant enrgy and petrolympic. Some of them explosive stuff.
> 
> Good luck.




Matey I sold 30% of my holding recently at a loss because BUR have the hex on them (bad mouthed, steered away from etc.)Gas prices are strong and they are producing but that hasn`t attracted investors.A stunned mullet in a sea of whiting.
I`m looking into another company that has no production, no reserves but the share price does move up.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 July 2008)

Summer break must be near over for BUR.Haven`t heard a word out of them for a while now.Maybe they were busted pinching gas with their laterals from adjacent fields.:Although very disappointed, in the light of what has happened market wise BUR have managed to stagnate reasonably well.

C`mon Mike, give us a good read buddy.



.


----------



## cicak_kupang (14 September 2008)

Anyone holding this share?  Seems to be way down and out at the mo.....
Marlin 2 sounds like it will bring a good boost to the bottom line for the company.  BUR, no debt, has a cash flow, has several producing wells, and has a crappy SP.  whats up with this share, is it bellow everyones radar or what?


----------



## inenigma (23 May 2009)

Is anyone still holding this ???

Looks like a possible breakout (ONE WAY OR THE OTHER....)


----------



## floyd (23 May 2009)

Recent announcement of drilling in July 2009 may have sparked some interest ... 

They have farmed off some the program for 2.5 m too ... so some cash in the bank as well


----------



## cicak_kupang (13 October 2009)

Good 2 c this dead dog has finally found a heart  beat.  up a bit with out any announcement.  An announcement around the corner maybe......


----------



## cicak_kupang (3 November 2009)

interesting announcement today.  after sitting quietly for a while BUR now have an interesting forward plan.  not sure if ill jump in at the mo'.  might wait till it breaks out a bit.  good upside at these prices though.  anouncement at    www.burlesonenergyltd.com/home.asp


----------



## tonza (30 March 2010)

Is anyone still following this one?

The company has recently sold off their mediocre production wells and raised a bit of capital to focus on their next drilling target, Wilcox. They have one small gas well about to come online to provide a bit of revenue.

Wilcox drilling starts in the next few days (3 wells back to back) with seismic testing pointing towards a potential resource of 114+ bcf of gas and 2,710 mb oil. There is the potential for some serious price gains here in the next couple of months if the company realises these potential resources.

Potential Revenue from first 3 wilcox wells:

9000mcf/d * $3.80 * 30% (Working Interest) * 365 days = $3,744,900 p.a.
600bopd * $80 * 30% (Working Interest) * 365 Days = $5,256,000 p.a.

Potential revenues from first 3 wells: $9,000,900 p.a. 

On a current market cap of $11-12 million........

Good for a punt. irate:


----------



## ross100 (30 March 2010)

Looks good today, hope it shoots up with these 3 wells
thinking of buying more                                                                                               volume has increased as well and News Wilcox Drilling campaign is due to commence


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2010)

> The company has recently sold off their mediocre production wells and raised a bit of capital to focus on their next drilling target, Wilcox. They have one small gas well about to come online to provide a bit of revenue.



 5 (five) wells that lost money while in operation! No drilling and bank interest would have been more profitable. They don't have enough participation interest in the wells when the pizzly flow rates are divided up.   


> Wilcox drilling starts in the next few days (3 wells back to back) with seismic testing pointing towards a potential resource of 114+ bcf of gas and 2,710 mb oil. There is the potential for some serious price gains here in the next couple of months if the company realises these potential resources.



 No they are not drilling in the next few days. One of the aspects of BUR is delaying drilling due to a different reason every time. 


> Potential Revenue from first 3 wilcox wells:
> 
> 9000mcf/d * $3.80 * 30% (Working Interest) * 365 days = $3,744,900 p.a.
> 600bopd * $80 * 30% (Working Interest) * 365 Days = $5,256,000 p.a.



Show us an Appendix 5B that states a profit with ALL or ANY 5 (five) Austin Chalk and Yegua gas and condensate wells on line! They have an "exploration and evaluation" payments line that is very hungry. (see buddies AKG)  


> Good for a punt. irate:



Yes if you can out do the other punter but remember who is getting the rub out of this.


----------



## ross100 (7 April 2010)

Fantastic run today 0.073 
has crossed the resistance of 0.070, Good news all over. The company has lot of cash now just waiting for the wells to do well ........


----------



## ross100 (21 April 2010)

Again doing a good run crossed .080 Brasher 1 Well on Production
Burleson Energy is pleased to advise that the Brasher #1 well (the first well in the Colorado County
Project) has been successfully tied into the gas sales network and is now producing gas from the
Yegua reservoir.
.
A further update on production rates will be provided when the flow rate has been stabilized over
the coming weeks.
The focus of the drilling program in the Colorado County Project has now turned to the larger
Wilcox prospects, and with a very encouraging start to the Wilcox drilling – with strong gas shows
in the Heintschel #1 well as reported earlier this week.


----------



## tonza (21 April 2010)

I also hold BUR. Looking forward to the next week or two as more information about Wilcox1 comes to market. Confirmation of an economic resource will hopefully set this company on fire as it increases the known chance of Wilcox2 (the big dog - potential 100Bcf and 2.4mmbo) being successful. 

Do not forget there are listed company options traded too - BURO.

Fingers crossed for good times ahead.


----------



## mick z (21 April 2010)

i think they should do very well, they have already proven
that the 3d's are spot on.
yep the options are very cheap at the moment worth a punt i would say !

cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 April 2010)

mick z said:


> i think they should do very well, they have already proven
> that the 3d's are spot on.
> *yep the options are very cheap at the moment worth a punt* i would say !
> 
> cheers




Blatant ramp. click  The options expire in August and have an exercise price of 25c. I recommend you take your punting advice and, and, and buy more yourself.


----------



## mick z (21 April 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Blatant ramp. click  The options expire in August and have an exercise price of 25c. I recommend you take your punting advice and, and, and buy more yourself.





whats your problem ? i dont think that my post was a ramp
and i already have plenty of option, had them the for over two  years.


cheers


----------



## mick z (23 April 2010)

mick z said:


> i think they should do very well, they have already proven
> that the 3d's are spot on.
> yep the options are very cheap at the moment worth a punt i would say !
> 
> cheers




aaaaah........gotta love those 3d's and those options they are still very cheap.
very good news today that type of news always puts the knockers in there place.

cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 April 2010)

mick z said:


> and i already have plenty of option, had them the for over two  years.
> cheers



I bought 100,000 options on September 27 2007 at 8 cents with plenty of time for the options to be exercised. I also purchased more options at lower prices with  time on my side. To my annoyance the company continued to delay progress on the new territory due to seismic interpretation and were also talking of selling their original 5 well assets. The options remained suppressed and time decayed until I came to the decision in January 4 this year to sell the original parcel at .009 cents. Their original 5 wells were running at a loss because of the small percentage holdings they had and flow rate depletion to a pizzle. 

You could say I am just a little pi**ed with myself for placing trust in this company. But no mully grubs, I know this mob well enough now.


----------



## mick z (23 April 2010)

i know what you mean about management they never stuck to there times lines which drove me and other nuts
i only hold the options at the moment as i said bought them over two years ago for an average of 15c couldnt give them away 12mths so had no choice but to hang on to them
 so i bit the bullet and spent $ 50 k to average down to 5c so i hope it pays off, for what it worth i think the oppies will be ok.


cheers


----------



## insanedragons (28 April 2010)

*BUR Burleson Energy*

werent these the guys that were on that OLN Network tv show on drilling ?
or was that mustang energy...


----------



## ross100 (29 April 2010)

another good run tocuhed 0.12cent, waiting for the next month result 
which will take them aboard......
Mick z dont worry you will reap the award for holding it .....


----------



## barney (12 May 2010)

ross100 said:


> another good run tocuhed 0.12cent, waiting for the next month result
> which will take them aboard......
> Mick z dont worry you will reap the award for holding it .....




And again today. Almost looks a bit like leaky boat syndrome. BUR often spikes on ultra high volume, but today has been methodical buying up until the last rush. Lets hope the boat is leaky and the upcoming results justify the move.


----------



## Ozaki (9 May 2011)

Anyone got thoughts on Burleson Energy. last post was 2007 I think. Wondering wether they are still a good thing? Share price struggling for a long time now


----------



## rcm617 (9 June 2012)

Nice rise of 50% last week after announcing they will be drilling a horizontal well into the wilcox sandstone in the Heintschel field.
Despite the rise they only have a market cap of $4.30 per P2 reserve, all from the Heintschel field, and with the increased production from the Joanne vertical well announced last week, and the other 3 verticals, they cover their running costs. Cash of $5.8 m, most of which will be used to drill the horizontal.
They have a 38% share of 26,000 acres in Texas with several wilcox prospects similar to the Heintschel field, and a very large Edwards carbonate prospect.
Directors have been buying more shares over the last few months.
DYOR


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

MC - $11.3m
SP - 2.7c
Shares - 420m
Options - 139m
Cash - $3m

*Heintschel Reserves*
Booked 2P reserves Field has 2.5 mmb liquids + 30 Bcf dry gas.
• BUR 38% share ~ 2.9 mmboe
Upside potential
• D&M (auditors): In-Place 3.6 mmb condensate + 125 Bcf of NGL rich gas
- BUR share > 6 mmboe (assuming 60% recovery)
• AKG: field could recover >160 bcf + liquids
- BUR share >10 mmboe

*Developing the Heintschel field*
• 3 vertical wells on production
- none received an optimum frac
• D&M: can be developed commercially with vertical wells, but……
• Consultants IPT:
- Analysed horizontal wells with multiple, staged fracs,
- Would produce several times the rates and volumes of vertical wells.
• Horizontal well is underway!

*Truchard #2H*
• T#2H (horizontal) well spudded 8 June
- Better results that expected in vertical section
- Preparing to drill horizontal section
• Gross cost to drill, frac and complete ~US$6.3m
• BUR had 83.5% of “Truchard Unit”
- 664 acre area around T#2H well
• Farmed down to 50% working interest in the well and unit
- Plus over-riding royalty interest of 1.13%
• 38.83% paying interest and 39.2% net revenue interest in T2H well

*Exploration - Wilcox*
• Peikert: Heintschel “look-alike” potential 57 Bcf + 1.6 mmbc.
• Moeller #2: 53m structurally high to Moeller #1 (shows). Potential 10.4 Bcf + 0.24 mmbc.
• Hill #2: 4 way closure. Potential 5.7 Bcf and 0.17 mmbc
• Wharton South: Wharton County, 4 separate structures. Potential for 40 Bcf.

*Exploration - Woppa*
• 350 bcf Edwards reef prospect, with 250 Bcf potential in deeper target.
• Beneath Heintschel
• On trend with producing, 600 Bcf “Word” (Edwards) field.
• Requires deep wells – to be farmed out.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2012)

This is a tough business to make a profit in, as Nostra Terra and Nighthawk Energy have found. Horizontal drilling is not cheap and many do not do well even with 100% success. Pressure can be and is a continuing aggravation and water injection is expensive when needed.
$3 million in the bank is fine if profits come flooding in but until the sector exhuberance a few years ago returns this remains a stock suffering from market drift -- may have plateaued, you never know.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2021)

Sky and Space Global Ltd (formerly Burleson Energy Limited is pleased to advise that the Company has completed the acquisition of 100% of the issued shares of Sky and Space Global (UK) Limited13/05/2016​


there could be a new company listing under BUR code

Burley Minerals Ltd - 9 July 2021 12:30PM AEST ##


*Listing date*9 July 2021 12:30 PM AEST ##


----------

